# Permaculture



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just read a book called Permaculture Chicken Pasture Basics by Anna Hess and frankly im confused...

I have a large fenced yard the girls are now foraging in...all lawn with a few pine trees and a sprinkler system...????...is that good or bad?
Last years leaves and lawn clippings? Do i gather them up and thow out or do i put under trees so bugs can come for the hens to eat??
Is the grass good or bad? HELP!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What I just learned in my Master Gardening class is that grass clippings are a great nitrogen source. Compost them but add dried leaves (carbon) to dilute out your nitrogen. Not sure what your soil is like so you could test it through county resources for about $20 and see if your soil needs nitrogen or not. I know chickens like compost and kitchen scraps so find a corner where that can happen as it will reduce your trash considerably and also money spent on feed for chickens. There are also likely county resources to learn composting. Mulch (carbon) is often good for plants walkways and drainage. Don't make those terrible volcanos though and suffocate your trees please. Mulch is also fun for chickens to scratch through. 
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh and sprinklers aren't great. If you can use soaker hoses or ribbons, they are do much better to prevent leaf damage, insects and more even watering. Also less likely to wet down the hens.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> What I just learned in my Master Gardening class is that grass clippings are a great nitrogen source. Compost them but add dried leaves (carbon) to dilute out your nitrogen. Not sure what your soil is like so you could test it through county resources for about $20 and see if your soil needs nitrogen or not. I know chickens like compost and kitchen scraps so find a corner where that can happen as it will reduce your trash considerably and also money spent on feed for chickens. There are also likely county resources to learn composting. Mulch (carbon) is often good for plants walkways and drainage. Don't make those terrible volcanos though and suffocate your trees please. Mulch is also fun for chickens to scratch through.
> Hope this helps a little.


We dont have a garden cause all our property is sprinkler system...but the chicken run would be good too right? Just throw in there??


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Oh and sprinklers aren't great. If you can use soaker hoses or ribbons, they are do much better to prevent leaf damage, insects and more even watering. Also less likely to wet down the hens.


Sprinkler is on a timer so i can regulate when and how much water is sprinkled


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

See if you can't amend your system to ribbons. Really a better option. Wet leaves are just not a good thing and it wastes lots of water. Could install rain barrels too. So much to say....


----------

